# Goodman 18 seer



## Archie79 (Jul 21, 2011)

I just hooked up this dual run unit, and am not getting any lights on the outdoor unit. I checked the usual ( fuses, breakers, current), all looked fine, I depressed the "learn button" then tried hitting the "test" button and still nothing. Ive got an old school single stage thermostat hooked to the y1 termanal. I didn't think that would matter with running the test function, but since the contractors are built in the circuit board I'm double guessing myself. Also I noticed that I had no current going to the high and low pressure switch. I just don't know enough about this system to trouble shoot it acurately. Thanks guys


----------



## Archie79 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry, I wrote that wrong, I do have voltage going to high and low pressure switches.


----------



## Archie79 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry, I wrote that wrong, I do have voltage going to high and low pressure switches. And I do get continuity on both sides


----------



## bowtech (Jun 24, 2012)

Best suggestion. Get the the install manual and read and understand it. Those things come with an installation booklet for a reason and the reason is not to throw it away in the big box that the unit came in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Archie79 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh golly gee, I never would have thought to read the manual on something I've never worked on before, and before I posted a question to this site. Thanks for all your knowledge... I read the manual, tried what extreme little trouble shooting that was in there, then decided to see if someone else ever had the same problem. Guess not... Anyways I figured out the problem this morning. Since all the contacts are integrated on the circuit board you have to have the RC energized to even make the "test" button work, and I had a short in the wire, so when I checked the voltage it was working, and when I hooked it up it wasn't. But since there isn't a tradictional contact it tree me off my game.


----------



## bowtech (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad to hear you got it running. I wasn't being sarcastic, I was just making a suggestion. You really gave us very little information to help with.


----------

